# black window after building and installing kernel for update



## beaute (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello,

I was trying to install ezjail and was following this guide. The first step is to update the host system and for that I was following this guide. 

Everything ran smoothly up until the end of the base system build. The last step of that phase is to reboot, so I executed the reboot command and nothing happens. I mean yes the machine reboots but nothing comes up. I have a black screen with a blinking cursor marker and I cannot type anything. 

What went wrong? How do I fix this?

Also, have I lost my existing files and configurations?


----------



## SIFE (Jun 2, 2010)

i think you have to recompile your installed packages too ,best solution i did it is to do fresh install with minimal base (no third packages like gnome2, etc ...),after that update or upgrade your system + update ports then install your packages .
some times patching and fixing upgrade failure is harder and waste time then starting from scratch .


----------



## beaute (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, this is really funny. I rebooted the machine (on the day of the incident) about at least six times, each time I gave it at least 15 minutes to boot up, and nothing. I did not only reboot, I also shutdown the machine 4 out of the 6 times, by pressing the power button (since i couldn't type commands), and gave it a 10-minute break in between between starting it on. 

I called a technician to look at it and he promised to come check it out the next morning. I came to work, he was there and asked me which PC is that, I turn it on, and it worked, like nothing really was happening. 

If something like this happens to you, well, I really don't know how to explain it. Instead of starting over, maybe you just need to "let it rest..."


----------

